# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن >  نام کاربری و گذرواژه

## com12151337

سلام بر همگی 
نام کاربری و گذرواژه و دسترسی کاربران چگونه می تونم در  xml بنویسم ممنون میشم کمک کنید.
یاعلی

----------


## com12151337

سلام
یعنی خدایی هیچکس مثل من بلد نیست ؟
حتی در حد آدرس کمک کنید کجا برم دنبالش بگردم فکر نکید که نگشتم .
یا علی

----------


## javidnia

ببین این به کارت میاد
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/19595372/

----------

